# Horse Slaughter



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's my thought: people that breed just to breed should be limited. Over breeding and having one too many causes these poor animals to suffer. Makes me so angry! I'm not saying that all people are doing this but some people don't know when to stop!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

I think another problem is a person buys a horse thinking they have the time and money and they really dont. they dont put much thought into the decision. they just buy on a whim and if they cant afford the horse any more they just forget about it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Michael, while I for one would like to see the slaughter plants reopened, it's more the economy than anything else that is causing people to not feed/abandon their animals.

If they can't feed their children, you know they're not going to feed an animal, especially such a large one.

I do know that Montana, Wyoming, and other states have legislation in the works to try and get the plants reopened. I welcome that because it would mean better regulation for horses going to slaughter, cut down on the trip length for the animals, and give a boost to the local economies in the areas where the slaughter plants open. 

I'm not going to argue for or against licensing breeding, who should own horses or not, or any of that nonsense. We know those things only complicate the issue, and have no real bearing on whether or not the slaughter plants should be reopened.


----------



## Michael (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree with both of you I just hate seeing this happen to the horses and owners who start out with good intentions. What im seeing a lot of is poeple buying horses to try and save them who have no idea what it cost to care for a horse and then they end up back at the sale in worse shape. The slaughter houses need to aleast reopened so we can regulate them. You will never stop the stop the breeding or carless owners.


----------



## Michael (Aug 4, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Michael, while I for one would like to see the slaughter plants reopened, it's more the economy than anything else that is causing people to not feed/abandon their animals.
> 
> If they can't feed their children, you know they're not going to feed an animal, especially such a large one.
> 
> ...


 
Very well stated im not trying argue I feel it needs to be done and economy does affect us all. I am just trying to find out if there are other states trying to reopen them as well. Whats in place now is not working and I don't see where or how it ever will.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I hate the idea of slaughtering horses, but I would rather the U.S. do it than Mexico because I would hope it would be done more humanely. Unfortunately, it is a necessary evil. I don't have a problem with backyard breeders, if they have something of quality. I've had several of these backyard horses and they usually beat the big fancy QH at the shows, but many are just breeding junk, so they get more junk!


----------

